# MAC Studio Tech / MAC Full Coverage Foundations - Info?



## blindpassion (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey everyone
So, I don't hear much about these foundations from people
What do ya'll think of studio tech and full coverage? (both come in compacts)

any advice would be great, I use studio fix fluid and studio fix compact but im shopping around for something new from MAC just to try, let me know


----------



## Kiseki (Apr 22, 2008)

Never wore Full Coverage, but did use Studio Tech, so here are my thoughts on it.

If you're sensitive/acne prone, don't use it. While it dries to a perfect finish, it has dubious staying power specially on oily skin and while make you break out. It's one of those foundations best left for sporadic use rather than continuous one. I do wish my skin could tolerate it though, it's a lot cheaper than the one I'm wearing now.


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 22, 2008)

I personally love the studio tech (NC27). I do have very sensitive skin & I wear it with no problem. But, I don't wear foundation everyday. I only wear it when I go out. I wear studio fix in C4 over it.


----------



## bartp (Apr 22, 2008)

our counter manager has the same problem. A few weeks ago she used the Full coverage foundation, and she notices that she has more breakouts after using it. (she doesn't even have an oily skin). We checked the mac documentation and it does state that it is non-acnegenic.

If you do use it, I think you need to be very carefull with sponges and applicators , to avoid any bacterial growth on your product. Otherwise you might run the risk of having breakouts.


----------



## bartp (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm a fan of Studio Tech. It's very comfortable to wear, it's cream but changes into a powdery finish. It's just a bit trickier to blend because it quickly goes into a powdery state. The lasting power for me is medium (and I have normal to oily skin)


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 22, 2008)

I Love Studio Tech. I have dry skin in the morning but as it gets later, I get oily. (It's nothing blot powder can't fix) It has sorta medium coverage but it's buildable and easy to control. I have never tried Full Coverage but I have heard that it is actually FULL coverage. Most people who've tried both don't recommend Full Coverage unless you have like huge birth marks or scars on your face that you really wish to hide. HTH!


----------



## lvgz (Apr 23, 2008)

i love the way studio tech looked on me, but it made me break out horribly. i still suffer from the scars, and have never ever broken out like this before. its definitely what one user said-- for sporadic use. i started using it over spring break (bc of all the pictures), and yep.. broke me out after a few days.


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 24, 2008)

I had no problem with the Full Coverage foundation. It gave me very good coverage, and it stayed on all day. Do make sure that you use a brush, or if you use a sponge applicator throw it out after using it! As it was said before, you don't want any bacteria on your foundation or skin!


----------

